# FINALLY, HE'S HERE!!!!



## ncgnance (Sep 30, 2008)

Farmer Kitty and everyone, I'd like to introduce to you....Stormy Day Payton, my newest addition, son of my dexter heifer, Brigit. He was born this past Friday afternoon, during the remnants of a subtropical storm that dumped about 5 inches of rain, hence the name. Brigit delivered just fine, without our help. He weighs around 50 lbs and is coal black. He is a beauty...


----------



## amysflock (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations! He's lovely!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 30, 2008)

He sure is a pretty thing! I see he has his legs under him and knows how to use them.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 30, 2008)

cngrats on your new bull calf.he sure is a cute lil rascal.


----------



## ncgnance (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you all, very much. I'm going to have lots of questions, but right now I'm just thankful everything went well, and he is a happy, active, perfect little bull. I love the scottish highlands, too, and I wish you all the luck in the world, Amysflock.


----------

